# Re-finishing teak veneer sideboard



## edplumb (4 Jun 2013)

Hi All, 

After a bit of advice, I have a very nice teak veneered sideboard that I am re-finishing, I have stripped the finish off and have a good clean surface, I would like to apply a stain to this to emphasise the grain and have been advised that an oil based stain is the way to go, can anyone recommend a particular brand that they have had success with? 

Following this I plan to seal the surface with sand sealer and then apply a varnish, I have had some trouble with water based varnish before where it has dried too quickly when applying it leaving me with white bits in the finish which I have had to sand out. Any advice on products and tips for the staining, sealing and varnishing would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

Ed


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (5 Jun 2013)

For a Teak sideboard, oil stain would be ok, just make sure you leave it a full 24hr to dry but you could really use just about any stain. I would use a spirit stain followed by 6 - 10 coats of Danish oil, when dry cut back with 240grit down to 400 grit then wire wool with '0000' with the grain and then wax. this will give a great finish. if you get the oil on nice and thin and smooth you could even skip the cutting back and waxing stage.


----------



## baysider (6 Jun 2013)

I'd do much the same as Mr Snodgrass above... Preference for a spirit stain, simply because i'd not have to leave it for 24 hours to be fully dry. Don't be tempted with water stain on teak though, its an oily timber. that's why you had problems.
Teak loves Danish oil finish and when done properly it can look excellent. Its all in the prep work and nice thin even coats. I prefer to use the fine scotchbrite for cutting back the coats as I cant stand the feel of wire wool, and it doesn't leave little wire fibres all over.


----------



## edplumb (25 Jun 2013)

Hi Guys

Thanks for your advice, pretty much followed it to the word and the sideboard looks great! 

I've got another one which is solid Iroko and I have stripped the top as it had quite a few water marks and a red wine stain, I gave it 2 treatments with Oxalic acid made up from crystals, this got rid of the wine and water stains however there are still some dark marks which are only just visible when the timber is dry but when wet they are very pronounced. Any ideas/ tips for getting rid of these? I'm a bit reluctant to keep bleaching as I don't really want to loose the lovely colour of the wood. 

Thanks

Ed


----------

